# Cheap Knife Blanks



## Chang (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey y’all, I have a woodworking friend who reaches out to me to try source some cheap knife blanks. He’s trying to dabble in knife making for the holidays. Unfortunately, his budget is on the lower side, $30 per blank, and he would prefer Damascus for the selling point. Anyone know of any good sellers?


----------



## juice (Oct 17, 2020)

Chang said:


> Unfortunately, his budget is on the lower side, $30 per blank, and he would prefer Damascus for the selling point.


Well, he's not going to get Damascus for that.









Petty knife


Petty knife, Utility and Honesuki blade blanks




ibukiblade.com


----------



## Caleb Cox (Oct 17, 2020)

Ebay for dice roll quality, Jantz for more money and good steel.


----------



## Chang (Oct 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Well, he's not going to get Damascus for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, Ibuki was one of the first sites I gave him. And yeah, I told him that’s alow budget so unless he gets really crap damascus, it’s most likely out of the picture.


----------



## esoo (Oct 17, 2020)

If he's willing to give up Damascus, Jarod Todd heat treat offers heat treated blanks of his or your profile.


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 17, 2020)

esoo said:


> If he's willing to give up Damascus, Jarod Todd heat treat offers heat treated blanks of his or your profile.


I use jarod Todd. There is also waterjet knives.


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 26, 2020)

Here is a gyuto and petty sold in a set for $60.
I have no knowledge of the maker.






All Sold - Heat Treated (Peters) Knife Blanks for sale!


Hey all, I'm selling out some blanks. These are heat treated by Peters at 63 rockwell for cutting performance. See the descriptions for each photo for details. Call out what you want here in this thread, and DM or email me your requests. PayPal for payment. First come first served. These...




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## Taz575 (Oct 28, 2020)

Texas Knife (and some other supply houses like Jantz, but I would look for the AUS-8A ones, not their 420 series) sells some AUS-8A bolsterless kits for around $20/blank in a 7.5" chefs knife, 6" chef or santoku and 3.5" paring knife. Most knifemaking supply houses sell Dexter Russel knife blanks for around $20, too. I use one of the 10" butcher blades (1095 carbon) as a slicer at my house and to use on squash and hard foods. Woodcraft has some kitchen knife blanks, too. Jantz has awesome non kitchen knife blades in their Jantz Pattern series as well as some VG-10 Damascus kitchen blades, but they are more expensive. I think the Dexter Russels are the cheapest blanks that make a nice blade.


----------

